# Mystery Disease- anyone have this?



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wish I had a clue for you but sounds like you are doing everything possible for her. She is lucky to have you guys. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks. I forgot to mention that they did see a slight pericardial effusion on ultrasound, but no tamponade.
My golden girl is so special to me....it's hard to believe she's so sick.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there a veterinary teaching hospital nearby where you could take your girl for evaluation? I'm so sorry you and she are going through this.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, we've been taking her to a University teaching hospital. Plus, our own wonderful vet, also had a specialist come in to look at her. No one can seem to pinpoint a problem.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry you're going thru this. It certainly seems like you are doing everything possible for her. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers that they find a remedy and she regains her health.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

2StupidDogs said:


> Hi- I'm so happy to find this board. I've been searching for information for my beautiful 12year-old golden,Barckley. I hope someone can help us.
> 
> 3 weeks ago she had a pleural effusion and had 2L of fluid removed.
> At the U Emergency clinic, they suspected cancer and recommended an ultrasound. We had that a week later and no cancer seen. Heart looked good, as did liver, spleen. They did put her on low dose of prednisone and lasix.
> ...


 
I would say that everything is pointing to a cancer, as well, unfortunately, but the work-ups not being definitive is odd...

I would suggest that you look into the canine cancer starving diet of Dr. Ogilvie. His studies have indicated that cancer "feeds" off carbohydrates, thus his diet excludes them, and includes foods that are designed to improve strength while undergoing treatments, although I have known people who have fed the diet to dogs diagnosed even when they'd decided against chemo.

Good luck to you and enjoy every single day with her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry you and Barckley are going through this. I hope she continues to improve and feel OK.
She will be in my prayers. It is so difficult when we are powerless to do anything to help them.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

2StupidDogs said:


> Hi- I'm so happy to find this board. I've been searching for information for my beautiful 12year-old golden,Barckley. I hope someone can help us.
> 
> 3 weeks ago she had a pleural effusion and had 2L of fluid removed.
> At the U Emergency clinic, they suspected cancer and recommended an ultrasound. We had that a week later and no cancer seen. Heart looked good, as did liver, spleen. They did put her on low dose of prednisone and lasix.
> ...


Hi and we are glad you found us at this forum. Welcome!! 
I all too well know this feeling and frustration. My Keeper has had issues that we have not been able to pin down. It started back in February and after much testing, that only thing that came back out of whack was her Cobalamin level. The only thing that has seemed to helped is supplementing with Vit B12 injections and a very low fat (4%) diet. She still has occassional diahrea. And yesterday morning - the first time in the past 5 months -turned her nose up on her food. Today she ate with gusto. I am trying to make sure she enjoys everyday despite the miserable heat and am thinking it may not be in her best interest to take her with me to the National Specialty. I find the hardest part is that at 12 years of age I want to SPOIL HER ROTTEN with some of her favorite foods, but then she has problems handling anything other than her prescription food.
I apologize if I hijacked this thread on you, I guess I can'y be of much help to you in this matter.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
I am so sorry you are going thru this with Barckley. Hope they can find out what is going on. It sounds like they are doing everything to think of. Good luck and I hope you have lots of time with Barckley and will get some answers.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your kind words. I SOOO want to spoil her with favorite foods and I do hope she can handle it. She's always had an iron stomach..until last winter. Thanks for the note on the cancer-starving diet. It sounds like her heavy-on-rice bland diet for her pancreatitis may be fueling a cancer, so that will be changing in the morning. We heard from one of her vets today who said go high protein and low fat for her and keep up with her supplements. She LOVES to eat- so I think she'll like the change.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

First of all welcome! And hugs to you and Barckley, she sounds like a sweetheart . 
I searched for some info on both pericardial and pleural effusion in dogs and wanted to ask if they did a cytologic exam of the fluid they aspirated? If nothing was found in the fluid....one article I read quickly through mentioned 'grass awn migration' as the culprit. Also known as Foxtails, these are nasty grass seedheads that can burrow into tissue because of their structure
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxtail_(diaspore)
Do you live in an area that these occur? Usually West of the Mississippi...
I know it's a huge longshot....but thought I'd throw it out there
Hugs to you both from me, Sadie and Loocie


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about what you and Barckley are going through. I just saw this post or I would've responded sooner. My sister is a vet - I'll pass on what you've said to her and see if she or any of her colleagues have any ideas for you.


----------



## brandinola (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,
Sounds like you are going through exactly what my dog was dealing with. My golden, Chase turned 8 this past April. I came home from work a few weeks ago and he'd just been swimming and fetching the kong with my father in-law and I knew looking at him something wasn't right. He couldn't walk and just layed down and didn't want to get up. When I took him to the vet that night they told me he must have a bleed and I had to rush him into an emergency vet hosiptal. They ended up doing a tap on him and draining blood from the sack around his heart. They told me it was likely cancer and that a tumor was bleeding into the sack around his heart. I was traumatized as I thought I had a very healthy, young dog. We had to wait a week to see a specialist so he could have an ultrasound. They told me an ultrasound doesn't always show the tumors. He had x-rays that night but they showed up clear. The ultra-sound showed a tumor the size of a peach pit on the top of his heart. They are most likely inopperable and if they are by this time the cancer is spreading and they will come back. I was absolutley devastated as I thought I had many more years left with Chase. My father in-law's golden lived until he was 18, although I know that's an extreme rarity. They only thing I could do was look into a surgery to put a hole in the sack so if the tumor bled again it wouldn't fill up this sack and put pressure on his heart, the blood would just dissapate out into his body. The vet told me to hold off on this surgery though and see what the pattern of his bleeds would be. He said the bleed may not be as big the next time and might not fill the sack, as the sack can stretch out each time there is a bleed. The crappy thing is you never know when the bleed will happen and once there is tumors they will continue to bleed. The not knowing when this will happen is the most stressful thing ever. I kept checking that he looked okay and that his gums were pink. The tap cost us $800 to have him stay over night and be monitored etc. Chase ended up having another bleed the day after his ultrasound. We had to make the hardest decison of our life and put him down, as we didn't want to keep going through the stress of him being alone and having a bleed when we weren't around. We knew that the tap would just be a temporary fix that we just couldn't afford to keep doing and it wasn't fare to Chase to keep putting him through it. I pray that your dog has something different or maybe his bleeds won't be substantial enough to effect him. I didn't know it but this disease is extremely common in goldens. It was the first I had heard of it and now that I've researched it on the web I see how common it is for them. If you have any questions at all I would be happy to tell you what I know. My thoughts are with you as I know how frustrating it is not to have answers and to be dealing with something that you don't know when it will happen again.
Take care
Brandi


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for more ideas for Barckley. She was back at the University today to remove more fluid from her pleural cavity. This is just 6 days from her last tap. Both times over 2.5L of fluid removed. Maribeth- the foxtail connection is very interesting as we do have that where I live. I'm eager to do some research on that and talk with her vets. Cytology was not done on the fluid. We asked about it once and was told it doesn't really give much info...but maybe it would shed more light. Until then, Barckley is getting all of our love.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Just an update: Barckley is doing OK since her last tap. Her meds have been adjusted and she is breathing better. She goes in tomorrow to see another specialist at the University who will hopefully have some answers for us. It's hard to believe she's so sick when she's eating well, wagging her tail, and wants to play.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That's great to hear she's doing well! :crossfing that it continues with no more 'taps'. I'd be curious about the cytology on the fluid still though. 
BIG hugs and slobbery kisses from the WV crew to you both :wave:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers continuing for Barkley. Please keep us updated. HUGS!


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

We have a diagnosis for Barckley. Idiopathic chylothorax. The fluid was drained as part of her apt. today (only half liter), and determined to be chyle, which is basically lymphatic fluid. No evidence of cancer. We meet with a surgeon on Wednesday to decide what to do. Apparently, a quite invasive surgery may help her. Meanwhile, Barckley is feeling good.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

2StupidDogs said:


> We have a diagnosis for Barckley. Idiopathic chylothorax. The fluid was drained as part of her apt. today (only half liter), and determined to be chyle, which is basically lymphatic fluid. No evidence of cancer. We meet with a surgeon on Wednesday to decide what to do. Apparently, a quite invasive surgery may help her. Meanwhile, Barckley is feeling good.


Surgery is usually only recommended if drug/dietary management fails, or, if the cause of the Chylothorax has been determined. Since they are calling this idiopathic, I assume they have not. Diaphragmatic hernia is one cause. Has Barckley been radiographed or ultrasounded?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Saying my prayers that things continue to improve and his condition can be handled medically. Hugs and scratches.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am not familiar with this disease but it does sound like it can be treated. Good luck and let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad you now have a diagosis, hope every thing goes well for and it can be medically treated. Good luck to you both.


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

An update on Barckley. She'll be going in for surgery on Monday. The surgeon wanted to do it tomorrow, but as she's feeling OK, we're going to wait and see if the supplement shes on (rutin) works first. It's a longshot, but if we can avoid major surgery, it would be wonderful.

During the beginning of this ideal, the early guess was cancer, but I am so glad we went through all the ultrasounds, blood tests, etc as we learned we have a very healthy dog. Hopefully her weekend will be good with no major breathing problems.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck for a fantastic weekend with no problems with Barckley


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Another update on Barckley...

The fluid returned, although less, over the weekend, so she went in for surgery Monday. The operation went well and she spent the next couple days in ICU recovering. She came home on Thursday with no more fluid accumulating in her pleural space, but three big incisions and some major pain killers. The first night home was tough, but now, just 2 days later, she's close to being herself. She can get up and move around by herself, eats great, even picks up her toys. She even wants to jump into bed, but we don't let her yet She went to her local vet today and they were surprised at how great she was doing. 

I think we have our golden girl back!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what wonderful news! i'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad she is doing so well, great news!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What wonderful news. I hope she continues to improve and heal. Please keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news about how great she is doing. I pray that is the last fluid that she gets.


----------



## chessienwillow (Oct 18, 2008)

hi everyone... new to the site and unfortunately the reason i found you is b/c i'm doing research for our 6 yr old girl, chesapeake (chessie). she has ALL the symptoms of this chylothorax, particularly the fluid buildup. they drained 2 L for the second time this week. they've done ultrasounds, ekg's, cytology on the fluid, etc. ...no diagnosis. what was the surgery they did on barckley? i would do anything to relieve chessie of the trouble breathing... and we are not liking the idea that she doesn't have much time. she's only 6! please help... this, unfortunately, seems very urgent! we're taking her to U Penn on monday, but any suggestions in the meantime are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I have no suggestions, but sure hope you can find out what's troubling your girl and get it taken care of. I think taking her to U Penn is a great idea.


----------



## chessienwillow (Oct 18, 2008)

thank you. we're hoping u penn has an answer, any answer. i'd really like to hear about the surgery barckley had so we can bring it up to the doctors that see chessie...


----------



## chessienwillow (Oct 18, 2008)

hi all, i was trying to send a private message to 2stupiddogs in the event that s/he might get an email notification, see it and respond to our plea... but apparently, i'm not able to send them yet... ??? this was the message... if someone could send it to barckley's parents for me... i'd really like to hear about barckley's surgery. this could be life or death for chessie. literally. please help.

to barckley's parents:

Hi,
I've been doing research on what might be causing the buildup of fluid in my golden's thoracic cavity. I read through your posts on the golden ret. forum and it sounds like your barckley went through exactly what our chessie is going through right now. we're taking her to u penn veterinary center on monday, but i'd like to hear about the type of surgery barckley had done and how it went. is it something that intends to permanently fix the problem? chessie is only 6 and has so much life left and we have so many memories to make with her... i would really appreciate a reply from you with any information and advice. our vet (who is phenomenal) thought it might be hemangiosarcoma (a cancer), but so far they haven't found any cancers...much like in your situation. we did all the tests, imaging, cytology... nothing. i'd really like to hear about barckley's surgery and even who did it and where... u penn doctors might be able to contact those who helped your barckley. 

thank you in advance!

julia 
to email me directly: [email protected]


----------



## beverlywinsch (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi. We've been searching for answers too. Copper is 5 years old and after boarding him for 2 weeks with our other golden puppy, he developed lung problems. He has been x-rayed, tested, everything and the vet's best guess is that he had a severe allergic reaction to something at the kennel. That was in June. He is on prednisone but everytime we try to wean him he becomes very lethargic and coughs. Before that, we did lots of antibiotics. The vet at one point suspected cancer but none of the tests showed anything and other consulting vets said Copper was probably too young. Does anyone have any experience with anything like this? thank goodness, the puppy is fine. Thanks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll send the PM for you!


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Barckley was diagnosed with Idiopathic Chylothorax and had surgery at the U of MN to correct it. There's a guy at U-Wisconsin- Madison who is really good, too and someone in Texas, I believe? There are several ways of doing the surgery, but Barckley had her thoracic duct ligated (TDL) and a periocardectomy (basically a window what cut into the sac that surround hers heart). Her team at the U was hopeful that it would cure it, but there was no guarantee. It's quite invasive and she's 12, but it was her only hope.
Well, yesterday she was running up and down the sledding hill in our backyard, so she's completely better.
After the surgery she spent 3-4 days in ICU at the U. She had three large incisions on her side, but was up and walking well before a week. The first 2 days home were tough, but she improved rapidly.
Before the surgery, we had to watch her breathing carefully. Try to count the number of breaths Chessie takes as they take more shallow breaths as the fluid build up. Barckley showed some fluid slow-down with Rutin supplements, but it didn't stop it. 
Cytology on the fluid should show what it is. Barckley had chyle (chylothorax).
The surgery and whole ordeal was very expensive, but worth every penny as we have our Barckley back. Hopefully the same result will be for you...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What wonderful news about Barkley. I am so happy to hear how successful you were. That is so awesome. And to take that leap of faith for a 12 year old without a guarantee is truly something. I can't tell you how happy I am for you both!
Wow, good for you guys!!!


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks- Barckley was just too full of pep to not do the surgery. We're so glad we went through with it. I heard that Chessie is doing well, too. She had constrictive pericarditis and after surgery to remove her pericardium, she's much better. 
We're so lucky to have such wonderful medical care for pets....but next dog, I'm definitely getting health insurance. I figure with all our dogs, even if we never have a super major bill like this, the peace of mind is worth it.


----------

